# seeking real world experience in coding



## beecode (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## cordelia (Jun 18, 2012)

I would suggest looking for an entry level NON coding job, (as most coding jobs will require at least 1-2 years of experience) something in medical records, account follow up, charge entry, etc. Something to get your foot in the door, gain experience and move up to a coding job.

Most of us that are currently coders, started out elsewhere and moved up to a coding job. I started out in charge entry, gained enough experience to move up to a coding position.

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------

